# St Barts Forums > Forum Pour Les Francophones >  >  une bonne idée ou pas ?

## cassidain

A Saint-Laurent-du-Var, dans les Alpes-Maritimes, une discothèque a mis en place un barème de prix établi en fonction de la longueur des jupes des filles, a rapporté Nice-Matin. Il s'agissait d'une soirée spéciale, le vendredi 18 août, sur le thème de "_Oserez-vous le court ?_". Les filles portant des jupes de _"moins de 25 centimètres"_ avaient leur entrée gratuite, celles entre "_25 et 18 centimètres_", une consommation offerte, et pour celles de moins de 18 centimètres, c'était une bouteille de rosé offerte. Et il était ajouté que les "_jupes mises par-dessus leggings, collants opaques et pantalons seraient hors-concours_".

----------


## pascaleschmidt

c'est le cote français! et surtout sur la cote! Ca ne fait de mal a personne.

----------


## rouelan

Et pour celles qui n'ont pas de jupe ?
#balancetonporc

----------


## pascaleschmidt

un beau slip?

----------


## royalthai

[QUOTE = pascaleschmidt; 977894] this is the French side! and especially on the coast! It does not hurt anyone. [/ QUOTE]

That would be great though!

----------


## elgreaux

pas un peu "sexist"?

----------


## amyb

Perhaps.

When Bagatelle offers free drinks for women,   the guys show up even though they have to pay. Have not heard or seen complaints from either gender.

----------


## GramChop

[QUOTE = amyB; 994 766] Perhaps. 

When Bagatelle offers free drinks for women, the guys show up even though they have to pay. Have you heard or seen complaints about gender. [/ QUOTE]

Trust me:  Les gars ont aimé danser avec les femmes qui ont bu le champagne gratuit.

----------


## stbartshopper

Many bars and nightclubs around the world have offered this for as long as I recall and I have no problem with it. Even though I have never seen the opposite- free drinks for the men and the ladies have to pay!

----------


## elgreaux

yes but in this post the shorter the skirt, the better the deal.... not just ladies get free entry or a free drink...

----------


## pascaleschmidt

fun!

----------


## amyb

Ok, men. Skip the long pants and bring your kilts, togas, robes and skirts so you can get discounts too.

----------

